# Not the Usual Request



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I was asked to make an Urn Vault for a funeral urn. That's a first for me. I looked it up on the net and decided I could do at least as well as the ones I saw on line.
I was given a lot of wood by different friends and choose what looks like some sort of striped Mahogany, 5/8" thick, for this project. Measurements must be 4.5" by 9.5" inside for the Urn, and lined with dark felt. My first try was no success at all; I used splines to join 45* corners, but I think they might have been too tight, because the glue seemed to push the joints open as it dried. Second try was 45* corners only and I had no problems with tight seams matching up perfectly. I love it when I win!! I routed the corners with round-over bit and top and bottom plates edged with a bit for doing old fashioned window sills. The lid and base are 8" X 8". Over all dimensions are 8" x8" x 12". The 2 layer top was an after thought. I liked the look. The finish is 8 coats of Teak Oil, well dried and sanded between coats. After a week of final drying time the piece will get a good polishing with paste wax. I have had success with this finish in the past. You HAVE to be patient and let it dry properly first. The hardware is from Lee Valley Tools. I am very pleased with the results of this effort. I hope you enjoy what you see too. Thanks for looking in on me; another sawdust head!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Great job like the look.( but hope none of my family or friend need one anytime soon)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, Reg.

Love the finish.

When you say "the glue seemed to push the joints open", were you using PVA wood glue or a 'Gorilla' type glue? 



> _Gorilla Glue is a polyurethane glue. When exposed to moisture the adhesive reacts and creates a foaming action that fills voids as it cures_


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Reg, that's simply beyond words. Like John, I hope no one I know needs one anytime soon but that is a beautiful vessel to sendin which to send someone on their final journey.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Reg............very nice! It has simple yet dignified lines befitting the purpose, and the choice of finish and hardware are very complimentary to each other. I've been reading some about oil finishes like teak, danish, etc., and your piece here increases my interest.
I noticed you said you used 8 coats of teak oil. Was that for the amount of darkness, or maybe a look of depth of color? It really looks nice, and I'd like to imitate that look on a project. Thanks. Jim


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work! I will have to try to imitate the finish, it's too perfect for words. Your friend is fortunate, as is the occupant. 
thanks for the pix. David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks better than any I ever saw on line.

That's my choice when I go, cremation. But then I want to be shot out of a muzzleloading cannon over some nice countryside.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome looking urn Reg. I've built several dozen, but, they were for pets. One was for a 250 lb. Old English Mastif. And they were no where as nice as this.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You All*

Thanks for your kind words. The vessel will always be on a shelf or mantle for display to family members, so I felt like it had to be a superior finish. The finish is 8 coats of Teak Oil sanded between coats with 400 grit or finer. Multi-coats were required to cover all the grain voids, sand scratches and my mistakes. After drying, there is still a dull haze in some areas, so paste wax will fix that as well as remove some of the minute dust nibs. I also use a tack cloth extensively before each coat with an oil soaked cloth. 
The glue I used was standard wood glue, on splines made of the same wood as the case. I've never had this separation problem before and I am mystified about this one. I used strap clamping system both times. I have only used Gorilla glue for minor furniture repairs. I have seen it swell up and even break wood in pieces.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The bereaved family could not possibly have got a more professional urn vault at any price, you are to be congratulated Reg.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Reg,

that is a great finish and certainly one that will go into my archives for future use.

Just one question on how you got the rebate for the lid to fit onto the base. I am guessing that you cut the box and then routed out the rebate?

Darryl


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful project, and the finish you've achieved is gorgeous - well done.

JC


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Lid Rebate*



darsev said:


> Hi Reg,
> 
> that is a great finish and certainly one that will go into my archives for future use.
> 
> ...


***
The methode of cutting and fitting the lid was one I discovered on Youtube. (attached below). The first cut is done to the inside of each side before they are glued up. Then the outside is cut with a depth slightly deeper and half an inch lower ( 1/2 in. bit). The box has to be shimmed and taped on oposing sides from the cut to avoid collaps at the last cut. When you are satisfied with the fit of the lid you can glue the top and bottom to the box.
Thanks again for viewing this thread and for all your kind comments.
The box was waxed today and is being delivered tomorrow. Tues. April 23rd.

How to build a small wooden gift box - Part 2 of 2 - YouTube


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Reg, interesting technique.

Darryl


----------

